# 67 honored at 148th FDNY Medal Day of Ceremony



## jaeems (Jun 9, 2018)

From EMS1Academy:

I'm posting this because I would like to be one to also honor those serving with FDNY, and thank them for their service. 

These peoples' courage is beyond the meaning of courage, so that's a major thing. 

https://www.ems1.com/fdny/articles/...Title&utm_campaign=EMS1Member&cub_id=[cub_id]


----------



## CityEMT212 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks for posting that. I'm proud of them too.


----------

